# Enable Tivo Edge HDR with cable company



## Chris Sight (Dec 17, 2019)

We plan to replace our Tivo Roamio Plus with Tivo Edge. We use cable provider and have M-card installed. We want to make sure we get the HDR resolution the Edge promises. What do we need to do with the Comcast cable provider? Do we need to get a special equipment from the cable provider (we hear about 4K cable box, other say we don't need that and all we need is to pair the M-card with the new Tivo Edge)?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Chris Sight said:


> We plan to replace our Tivo Roamio Plus with Tivo Edge. We use cable provider and have M-card installed. We want to make sure we get the HDR resolution the Edge promises. What do we need to do with the Comcast cable provider? Do we need to get a special equipment from the cable provider (we hear about 4K cable box, other say we don't need that and all we need is to pair the M-card with the new Tivo Edge)?


HDR is not a resolution and you are only going to get HDR on there 4K channels for certain events


----------



## Chris Sight (Dec 17, 2019)

compnurd said:


> HDR is not a resolution and you are only going to get HDR on there 4K channels for certain events


Thanks! So what is the max resolution we can get (with Comcast Cable and The Edge)? The Edge says max video resolution 2160p. The old Roamio Plus has 1080, I think. We want to make sure we have all set up right with the cable company. How would we know that they provide 2160p?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Chris Sight said:


> Thanks! So what is the max resolution we can get (with Comcast Cable and The Edge)? The Edge says max video resolution 2160p. The old Roamio Plus has 1080, I think. We want to make sure we have all set up right with the cable company. How would we know that they provide 2160p?


Comcast only has 1 4K events channel Otherwise you are also still going to be watching TV in 1080/720 like you do now on every other channel


----------



## Chris Sight (Dec 17, 2019)

compnurd said:


> Comcast only has 1 4K events channel Otherwise you are also still going to be watching TV in 1080/720 like you do now on every other channel


Thanks. Then we won't need the 4K box from the cable company. I guess the benefit comes from Tivo Edge streaming like Netflix. Those have higher resolution than 1080, right?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Chris Sight said:


> Thanks. Then we won't need the 4K box from the cable company. I guess the benefit comes from Tivo Edge streaming like Netflix. Those have higher resolution than 1080, right?


If you subscribe to the correct Netflix plan


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

Never have seen a Comcast 4K channel. What channel/number is it?


----------



## Chris Sight (Dec 17, 2019)

Thinking about this more. We got a UHD TV and the Tivo Edge both promising 2160p resolution but our cable is the bottleneck because it only supports 1080p. The next step up is the professional grade 4K. Nothing between like 2160. That is very frustrating. That means that none of our Tivo recording will be in 2160 resolution.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

4K = 2160p, just in case the technical terms aren't clear.

Yes, unless Comcast offers 4K channels, the Edge offers no additional recording benefit and is just a really expensive 4K streaming device.

Chances are your TV came with the 4K streaming apps included. Or if not, you might as well get a $40 streaming stick. They'll have more (and more reliable quality) 4K apps than the ones on the Edge.


----------



## Fugacity (Oct 1, 2004)

compnurd said:


> ..you are only going to get HDR on there 4K channels for certain events


 Actually, the Edge currently colormaps all the things if HDR is set to auto and your TV will receive an HDR signal all the time. So its kind of like Thrusday night football, 1080p with HDR added.. Probably its more like how Disney+ put HDR on the old Star Wars movie, which is to say not really at all but it says its HDR .


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Fugacity said:


> Actually, the Edge currently colormaps all the things if HDR is set to auto and your TV will receive an HDR signal all the time. So its kind of like Thrusday night football, 1080p with HDR added.. Probably its more like how Disney+ put HDR on the old Star Wars movie, which is to say not really at all but it says its HDR .


You can lipstick on a pig all you want. It isn't true HDR

Thursday night football is filmed in actual HDR but correct it is 1080p and not 4K res.

The edge isn't going to magically make wheel of fortune be in HDR


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

compnurd said:


> You can lipstick on a pig all you want. It isn't true HDR
> 
> Thursday night football is filmed in actual HDR but correct it is 1080p and not 4K res.
> 
> The edge isn't going to magically make wheel of fortune be in HDR


It will try. Everything is brighter when HDR is enabled. All or nothing. It doesn't detect it like my LG OLED. A joke if you ask me.


----------

